# New Additions



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

It's been a miserable rainy afternoon so a good time to take some photo's.

First off, the Glycine Airman I bought off John. Serious "heavy metal" not for the limp of wrist


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Second, still in the military theme a PRS 5 from Roy, an excelent looking watch. The dial looks familiar, a bit like a, much coveted quartz chrono' just released with a limited run of 30


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

And last,

An Orient calander watch aquired from E-bay in Germany. Doubt I will ever use the calander you need good eye sight to see it







but it makes an intresting addition to the collection. In common with Orients, it's a nice big solid watch but this one has a more restrained dial









MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

Very impressive watches and stunning pictures. Your photographic skills have improved a lot in the last few months, Imho.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice pics mike, very well lit, love the airman


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks, Stan and Paul.

I missed off my car boot "cheapie"









So here it is, a Services with GMT bezel keeping good time despite it's age and origins









MIKE..


----------

